# Troy Lee Designs D2 Open Face.



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm just kinda curious on this helmet. Tho can;t find many pictures of people actually wearing it. I've been looking for an open face helmet with as much protection as possible for some time now. Tried the Fox Flux but it doesnt cover as much of my head as it want. Any of you guys ripping on one? I also dig the old school retro look.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

J D Swanguen has been rocking the open face D2.

























I would check out the Fox Transition helmet too.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, haha that thing is wierd looking but probably has way better protection than a skid lid


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

: /


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I have one, but I only use it while rocking my carving board. Use a Gyro Xen on the bikey when I want a non-fullface.

May use it for winter bikey adventures next time it's snowy and cold here... good for keeping your head warm for extended time outside.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

vandal clothing rider Dez runs one,
have a look on www.northshorefreeriders.com , he posts his pics on that site.

i run a THE F-14, covers the back of the head and better vented..


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah I might just get it. I figured I could use it also when going X-terrain snowboarding and/or snow park. So it's a do-everything helmet...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I got one.
I liked the look and saw one for cheap.

Its comfy, of course fits just like the D2, just without the face guard. 
I wore it on a 5 hour XC ride, it was fine. Honestly, not much hotter than a skate lid. Goggles fit great on it. Has some neat features like a goggle retention strap on the back and the quick release chin strap buckle. Comes with a snazzy lined bag to boot.

Haven't crashed in it, so I can't tell you much there, but I'd imagine it does its job.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

ive got one

<img src="https://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9076/217046409mkanvmhz9.jpg"</img>

i like it wearing most of the time


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

can you make that photo bigger? it looks a cool bmx shot..


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

KavuRider said:


> I got one.
> I liked the look and saw one for cheap.


how cheap did you find it? I saw one on 169$ I'm gonna try to find a 07 model, It'll prob be cheaper.


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

One word; Rad (the movie, not just the word). All you need is the faceguard. Kick ass helmet by the way


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

<img src="https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3742/217046409mkanvxlvt5.jpg"</img>


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

nice!! what size you wearing? and do you know where exactly is the best place to buy it? cheapest place? thanks


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

what is the point why not just wear a full face and get the full protection? does it really make much difference temperature wise? plus imo it looks like something a retarded red headed step child would wear.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

i have one, wear it most of the time.


































not far removed from the old shoie/troy lid of the 90's


----------

